# Let's see your Colson badges



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2015)

I've picked up a few along the way and thought I'd post them up. Let's see the Colson badges you have in your collection and on your bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2015)




----------



## catfish (May 25, 2015)

Here ya go....


----------



## rollfaster (May 25, 2015)

*Colson badges*

Only one I have.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Only one I have.



If it's on your bike, it's the only one you need


----------



## mike j (May 25, 2015)

....


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 25, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> View attachment 216488



Awesome! Was hoping you'd chime in with one of the few OG "waterfall" badges


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2015)

1936 Colson Commander.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 26, 2015)

*Colson*

A few of mine...


----------



## RJWess (May 26, 2015)




----------



## charnleybob (May 26, 2015)




----------



## catfish (May 26, 2015)

charnleybob said:


>




Very nice Bob.


----------



## John (May 26, 2015)

Imperial


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2015)

Although, the Colson name doesn't appear on the badge, this one is definitely one of the most unusual applications for a Colson built bicycle head badge.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2015)

John said:


> Imperial
> View attachment 216691




That's a nice one too!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2015)

Forgot one...


----------



## bikewhorder (May 27, 2015)

Great badge on this one 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Vog...Up-Only-/221785062113?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## RJWess (May 27, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Great badge on this one
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=221785062113


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 2, 2016)

Ludwig.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 5, 2016)

The real deal OG on my imperial. Can't believe it stayed with the bike all these years. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whizzer kid (Jan 8, 2016)

Colson flyer.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## sm2501 (Feb 4, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> View attachment 282661 View attachment 282662 View attachment 282663 View attachment 282664 View attachment 282665 View attachment 282666 View attachment 282667


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

My first Colson....and only.
View media item 12621


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 25, 2019)

*Not Mine ... but I digz it.*


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *Not Mine ... but I digz it.*
> 
> View attachment 954751



Ooooooh.....I dig that one too! Never seen that before. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 25, 2019)

Here's one you don't see very often.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 954773
> 
> Here's one you don't see very often.....


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 25, 2019)

My personnel favorite... Cardinal badge Colson from a hardware store in St. Louis.
The TruSport is from a Philly store and the Victor from NY





View attachment 954847

View attachment 954848


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2019)

tjkajecj said:


> My personnel favorite... Cardinal badge Colson from a hardware store in St. Louis.
> The TruSport is from a Philly store and the Victor from NY
> 
> View attachment 954843
> ...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 25, 2019)

Is the "Nonpareil" badge a Colson - it does not look the same, with the side holes.
I thought Shapleigh St. Louis sold Nonpareil badges and bikes made by Westfield?
(post 24; picture 3; badge 4).


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Is the "Nonpareil" badge a Colson - it does not look the same, with the side holes.
> I thought Shapleigh St. Louis sold Nonpareil badges and bikes made by Westfield?
> (post 24; picture 3; badge 4).



Never seen one on a Colson, but have seen many on Manton & Smith built bikes.


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 20, 2020)

wabi sabi


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 20, 2020)

..


----------



## rustyjones (Feb 20, 2020)

Firestone badged girls Colson


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 21, 2020)

Get Scott to post his collection he bought an awesome Colson badge collection out of my museum years ago with Colson Commander trike badge as well my collection included Don Vaughns Colson collection


----------



## JLF (Sep 13, 2020)

My barn find Colson was missing it’s head badge.  Possibly removed for its house paint make over?  I was able to find one for sale this week.  May not be correct for a ‘42?  But... it’s what I’ve got so on it goes.  Maybe a quick polish too.


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 13, 2020)

sm2501 said:


> View attachment 282661 View attachment 282662 View attachment 282663 View attachment 282664 View attachment 282665 View attachment 282666 View attachment 282667



not sure which is rarer the Cadet Trike badge or the Rocket Aristicrat badge that long Imperial trike badge is pretty rare also


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2020)

1938 Imperial with both a plain waterfall and a Westminster (Simmons Hardware, St. Louis, MO) badge. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 15, 2021)

I read this thread and did not see an up and down ROVER badge like this one on a looptail blister tank, not sure of the year.


----------



## mrg (Apr 15, 2021)

38 Colson Commander


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 15, 2021)

Off my 36 LWB Double Bar:


----------

